# Local package initialization:.



## lykich (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello !!!


```
Additional ABI support:.
Local package initialization:.
Additional TCP options:.
#vi /etc/rc.d/abi
echo -n 'Additional ABI support:'
```

Tell me please where I can see echo -n 'Additional TCP options:.' ?
What script wrote?(Local package initialization:.)

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Alt (Sep 2, 2009)

```
> grep -r 'Local package initialization' /etc/
/etc/rc.d/localpkg:             echo -n 'Local package initialization:'

grep -r 'options:' /etc/
[...blahblah...]
/etc/rc.d/netoptions: echo -n 'Additional IP options:'
```

Not sure about last but seems they in /etc/rc.d/localpkg & /etc/rc.d/netoptions


----------

